# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  La bande annonce de Microsoft Office 2010 dj dvoile

## Tofalu

*Microsoft Office 2010 : La bande annonce enfin disponible*

Comme vous le savez l'annonce de la nouvelle version de la suite bureautique de Microsoft est axe autour d'un snario digne d'hollywood : Office 2010 The Movie.

Il y a fort  parier que Microsoft profitera de sa Worldwide Partners Conference ce Lundi 13 Juillet 2009 pour en dire d'avantage mais en attendant, vous pouvez dj consulter la vido sur youtube  l'adresse suivante :

http://www.youtube.com/v/VUawhjxLS2I

On y retrouve les diffrents agents Word, Excel, Outlook... qui collaborent pour djouer les piges d'un terrible hacker. 

Les effets spciaux sont vraiment excellents et on peut s'introger sur l'intret d'une telle campagne qui, finalement, ne doit pas avoir un trs grand impact compar  un simple bandeau publicitaire.

A noter que certains sites annoncent que la phase de bta test a dbute. Il ne faut pas se fier  cette information.  Il s'agit de la phase d'inscription au bta test qui a t ouverte. Reste  attendre le tirage au sort dont on ne sait absolument pas la date.

----------


## Anomaly

Faire un film autour d'une version d'Office ?

Et s'ils mettaient leur argent dans le dveloppement plutt que dans le marketing, peut-tre le logiciel s'en trouverait mieux car aprs tout c'est a que les utilisateurs finaux vont utiliser.

----------


## Tofalu

Pour infos, Clippy c'est le nom de l'assistant trombone (le fameux trombone que tout le monde dteste  ::mouarf:: ) apparu avec Office 97 et disparu avec Office 2007.

 :;):

----------


## Tofalu

> Et s'ils mettaient leur argent dans le dveloppement plutt que dans le marketing, peut-tre le logiciel s'en trouverait mieux car aprs tout c'est a que les utilisateurs finaux vont utiliser.


Oui, je rejoins assez cet avis. Non pas dans le sens o Office 2010 serait bacl (les produits Office sont quand mme d'une trs grande qualit et si 2007 a plac la barre trs haute, 2010 n'est pas sans reste) mais plutt dans le sens que c'est vraiment inutile et que cet argent pour servir  amliorer d'autres services.

----------


## Pierre Henri Kuate

> ... mais plutt dans le sens que c'est vraiment inutile et que cet argent pour servir  amliorer d'autres services.


Microsoft est un entreprise; et pour une entreprise, l'aspect marketing/publicit est trs important. Combien de super cool logiciels ont mordu la poussire parce que le grand public n'en avait pas entendu parl?

J'ai trouv cette vido vraiment divertissante; et c'est clair que a rendra plein de gens curieux qui voudront tester Office 2010 et donc l'acheter (si c'est aussi utile que divertissant).

----------


## devouring strossus

et combien de logiciels / applications super cool on russi  se faire une place au soleil car il tait tout simplement trs bon ?

----------


## Anomaly

> Combien de super cool logiciels ont mordu la poussire parce que le grand public n'en avait pas entendu parl?


Ah a c'est sr, le grand public n'a jamais entendu parler de Microsoft Office, le besoin de publicit et de marketing se faisait rellement sentir.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

On croit rver. Pour faire la promotion d'un logiciel de bureautique au bord de l'essoufflement, on dcide d'aller faire un film "Office, le film" o chaque logiciel de la suite est un personnage. Vous avez vu la vido ? C'est... navrant, y'a pas d'autres mots. C'est vraiment typiquement amricain, et a montre clairement que Microsoft est dans la claire voie de la dchance la plus totale. C'est vraiment honteux.




> Et s'ils mettaient leur argent dans le dveloppement plutt que dans le marketing, peut-tre le logiciel s'en trouverait mieux car aprs tout c'est a que les utilisateurs finaux vont utiliser.


+1

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Ok Microsoft Office c'est connu certes, cependant a n'est pas trivial de motiver les utilisateurs  migrer  la dernire version c'est a le hic.

Parce que quand les utilisateurs utilisent pas plus de 10% de leur version actuelle, comment les motiver pour passer  la version + 1 ?

Mais il  pire, si on arrive pas  convaincre les utilisateurs d'utiliser un logiciel super  la mode et super sophistiqu, pourquoi ne pas tlcharger openoffice pendant qu'on y est ? Aprs tout il y  de grande chance que les 10% de fonctions que les utilisateurs soient dans openoffice, et c'est gratuit.

Bref il y  bien une menace qui plane pour Microsoft :
1) Ne pas passer  la version +1 parce que pas besoin
2) Passer  openoffice c'est moins cher et a fait le boulot

D'ou les investissements Marketing....

Maintenant d'aprs les ractions : Microsoft Office 2010 : de grands bonds en avant en perspective j'ai bien l'impression que cette nouvelle version intresse les professionnels de l'informatique en entreprises, qui ont btis des systmes d'information en utilisant Microsoft Office, car pour eux plus de fonctions a veux dire moins de codage, donc moins de maintenance, moins de bugs, etc...


Aprs que l'utilisateur final lambda soit vraiment intress a c'est une autre histoire...

----------


## faLco3

> On croit rver. Pour faire la promotion d'un logiciel de bureautique au bord de l'essoufflement, on dcide d'aller faire un film "Office, le film" o chaque logiciel de la suite est un personnage. Vous avez vu la vido ? C'est... navrant, y'a pas d'autres mots. C'est vraiment typiquement amricain, et a montre clairement que Microsoft est dans la claire voie de la dchance la plus totale. C'est vraiment honteux.


Je trouve ton post un peu hors sujet et inutilement agressif.
La suite Office de Microsoft est loin d'tre "au bord de l'essoufflement", et la vido n'a rien de "navrant"... De plus, "la voie de la dchance" est une expression un peu forte pour un diteur de logiciels qui est numro 1 dans le monde et qui s'apprte  sortir un OS que tous les testeurs acclament.
A mon avis, il faut parfois savoir faire preuve d'humour.

Cependant, je suis quand mme d'accord sur l'excs du cot qu'a du demander cette campagne, mais comme c'est dit plus haut, le marketing est important pour les grosses firmes... Bref, attendons simplement de voir ce que vaut *vraiment* cette nouvelle suite !

----------


## Tofalu

> On croit rver. Pour faire la promotion d'un logiciel de bureautique au bord de l'essoufflement


On croit rver aussi quand on lit ce genre de messages de la part de personnes ne sachant pas de quoi elles parlent ?

Vous avez test Office 2007 ? C'est un franc succs pour l'utilisateur, les retours sont positifis et les fonctionnalits de plus en plus performantes. Vous avez entendu parler de MOSS ?

Vous avez lu les nouveauts d'Office 2010 ? Comme le dit Pierre Louis Chevalier :




> j'ai bien l'impression que cette nouvelle version intresse les professionnels de l'informatique en entreprises, qui ont btis des systmes d'information en utilisant Microsoft Office, car pour eux plus de fonctions a veux dire moins de codage, donc moins de maintenance, moins de bugs, etc...


Cela se situe bien entendu au niveau des applications Pro d'Office et plus particulirement Access avec de nouvelles fonctionalits qui vont rendre encore plus stables les applications dveloppes. Ainsi qu'un Outlook encore plus accessible.

La comparaison Office / OpenOffice ce n'est pas simplement une comparaison de Word / Writer mais de l'ensemble de la suite.

Office pour une entreprise c'est  ce jour :

AccessExcelWordPowerpointOutlookOneNoteSharepointInfopathVisioProjectPublisherGroove

On ne retrouve pas cette gamme dans Open Office et l'installation d'un n-ieme logiciels mme libre est un frein pour l'utilisateur en entreprise. Que vous ne soyez pas capable d'utiliser 10% d'Office parce que vous n'en avais pas les besoins, OK mais ne dnigrer pas un produit que vous ne connaissez pas.
Quant  l'argument du prix pour choisir OpenOffice : on a aucune ide des futurs tarifs d'Office 2010. Toujours est-il que Microsoft Office 2007 a t propos aux tudiants pour 55 euros etaux associations  70 Euros... le prix d'un jeu !

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

quelqu'un sait-il si il y aura des offres promos comme pour windows 7 ?

----------


## Tofalu

> quelqu'un sait-il si il y aura des offres promos comme pour windows 7 ?


La bta n'est encore pas sortie, difficile d'en savoir plus pour l'instant. Ce genre de renseignements sont plutt dispos 3 mois avant la sortie officielle de la version commerciale.

Toutefois d'aprs plusieurs sources, il semblerait qu'une version gratuite voit le jour.

Niveau date, pour l'instant nous savons juste que :




> Exchange 2010 ouvrira le bal en fin danne 2009 et sera suivi 6 mois plus tard par Office 2010, SharePoint 2010, Project 2010 et Visio 2010.


 :;):

----------


## Didier Gonard

Bonjour,

Moi jai bien aim la vido (contrairement  celle qui est   gerber ), merci pour le lien

Au niveau marketing, le consommateur a une lourde part de responsabilit car cest son comportement qui valide la processus.(combien de personne ont achet un iphone  en fonction de leurs besoins rels, sans parler de changer pour le dernier n en plongeant tout sourire dans un march captif ? => recherche dimage donne par un produit super markt en privilgiant le design et lergonomie).

Quand au cot, on est, peut-tre, souvent rducteur dans le dbat que ce soit Microsoft Office ou Open Office, pour une entreprise (srieuse), le cot principal nest pas celui du produit, mais celui du changement qui comprend entre autre la mise en place, la formation, le management etc Et l on fait face aux mme chelles de frais..

----------


## stephane eyskens

> On croit rver. Pour faire la promotion d'un logiciel de bureautique au bord de l'essoufflement
> +1


 ::mouarf::  Je voudrais bien tre essoufl comme a moi  ::): , je pourrais tout de suite attaquer le tour de France  ::mouarf::

----------

